# Dover Stopover



## jeangenie (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi

We are off to tour France in our Motorhome next Tuesday 28th June for the very first time.

We will be travelling down to Dover from the North East on Monday 27th and will be staying overnight near Dover for a very early morning ferry crossing.

Can anyone advise or recommend any suitable places to stay overnight very near to the ferry terminal, and if possible their co-ordinates.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

jeangenie said:


> Thanks in advance.


Marine Parade, Dover, Jean:

51.124702,
1.320394

Well used by many motorhomes and you could not be closer ! Free after 6pm but pay and display until then.

G


----------



## mjpksp (May 8, 2010)

I've been advised on here to use Marine Parade as well. Role on the 23rd July!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Blimey i'm excited!!!!!


----------



## BlackScorpion (Apr 30, 2008)

*Marine Parade Parking*

Just check the signs when you arrive, I think the charges start again at 830 am. But its a good place, and within 200 yds. of the boat !!


----------



## mfa (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi 

We have also spent a night here......as said you will find quite a few motorhomes parked up and all seems quite safe.......but it is like Piccadilly Circus, in that people are coming and going at all times in the night and your sleep is likely to be very interrupted.......but I guess it's only one night and free!!!!


Cheers



Mark


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

Totally agree with Marine Parade. We stopped there last year for the first time. It is well policed so feels very safe, great views over the sea and a stones throw from the ferry. We will be stopping overnight this year on the 30th June, ready for our early morning ferry on the 1st July. Enjoy your trip. 
Lel


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

mjpksp said:


> I've been advised on here to use Marine Parade as well. Role on the 23rd July!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Blimey i'm excited!!!!!


We will be there on the 23rd July also,stopping overnight for early ferry the 24th July.

May see you there.

Les


----------



## mjpksp (May 8, 2010)

lifestyle said:


> mjpksp said:
> 
> 
> > I've been advised on here to use Marine Parade as well. Role on the 23rd July!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Blimey i'm excited!!!!!
> ...


Alas we arrive in the early hours of Saturday 23rd (hopefully 1 ish) and depart on the 8am ferry. The plan is to leave Lancaster at about 6.30 pm on the Friday and hopefully avoid the traffic on the way down. I'll be amazed if we do!

What are your plans once you get there?

Mark & Karen


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

We have stayed on the Esplanade at Dover multiple times, and it always works great. You will usually find a dozen or so rigs there every night. The Premier Inn hotel has a pretty decent restaurant/pub attached that is a good place for a meal. They have recently marked up the road with diagonal parking on the side by the water. This makes it hard to park anything longer than about 5.5 metres within the bays. But the parking on the landward side is still capable of taking any size MH.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Be careful all - the OFFICIAL motorhome parking area is at the western end of the Esplanade / Marine Parade......toward the old hovercraft terminal near to the Prince of Wales Pier, outside the Dover Harbour Board offices. There are signs......just not very large!!!

The bays at this end are still parallel - just leave a bit of room between you and the next outfit......if you are too tight or too close to the bollards, you may just clobber your rear corner. The road has quite a camber and can tip you toward the bollards/rails before you realise (experience talking here - caught it just in time though!!!).

I guess you wont be disturbed if you park elsewhere along the drive, but if there is space at the 'official' end, then my advice is to park 'officially' - that way we do not antagonise the residents who live there..........with all that that could entail!!!!!

Enjoy your trip!!!
Carl

PS - the pay to park kicks in at 9am and finishes at 6pm....


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.ikent.co.uk/profile/197384/Dover/De-Bradelei-Wharf/
Scroll down to a great map

Dont forget to visit this designer outlet 
http://www.debradelei-dover.co.uk/
Take any road's in front of you when you are parked up.


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

We have used it it's a nice place to stay. Cullins Yard on the marina is a very nice place for a meal.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I too have been a Marine Parader many times in the past but in recent years I've changed my schedule a little.

If you're planning to be in Dover late in the evening, I've found that it's better to catch a late night crossing arriving the other side in the early hours. I then park up at the ferry port, usually Dunkerque, and get my head down for a couple of hours. This enables me to make an early morning start, usually around 5am, refreshed after my kip. The roads are empty, the ferry traffic has gone, and it's nice to adjust to the driving with no stress or pressure.

It's even better if I can catch a Saturday night ferry and enjoy the truck free roads the next day.

I now don't quite see the point of parking up on Marine Parade watching the ferries leave when I could be on one and on my way.

But then we all have our favourite ways of doing things.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Yes we stayed there in 4th june for most of the day.

Theres a little shopping outet in a side street with a clothing store gift shop and cafe as well

And if you go to the pair get some of the seafood from the van thats parked at the end of the pier. Absolutely fac. She has a chalk board with all the comments people have chalked on from all over the works saying how good the stuff was really fresh and she doesnt skimp on it either. I had a crab and prown sarny for £3.50 and even though i am 18st it filled me up.

She also does saleds and all matter of lovely stuff. and jellied eels

Phill


----------



## dilly (Jan 19, 2007)

Here we go again people wanting a free stop over in Dover and then will probably complain that the town is run down :roll: why is everybody in such a hurry when there is so much to do and see in the area ? why not come down a day or two earlier and spend some of your money here . Rant over .

http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Attractions-g186313-Activities-Dover_Kent_England.html


----------



## Bill_Posters (May 28, 2007)

We stayed there a couple of weeks ago. I would recommend it. Someone even told us you can use the Marina toilets and showers but we didn't.


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

I use the CC CL at Whitfield just off the A2. Very quiet at night and a sea view. EHU water and dump available. About 5 min downhill to the terminal.

We also travel from the North East but usually not in one go. We usually have a break at relatives in Clumber Park.

There is a Tesco off the Whitfield roundabout and I have seen vans parked up there and also the Waste Transfer Station will weigh the van and each axel FOC if you don't want a ticket. Usefull for piece of mind.


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Fantastic 'Aires' at Dover Road, Canterbury Park & Ride just 20 or so miles along the road.


----------

